
Ask HN: GitHub Issues or alternative for non-tech related projects? - antonholmquist
I&#x27;m love GitHub Issues and would want to use it for task management &#x2F; todo-list for other team members for general tasks.<p>Are there any good alternatives for this, or do anyone have experience with using GH Issues for this?
======
cimmanom
What is it you like about github issues, compared to all the other man an
board and to do list software out there?

